# Rechnung verloren, Garantie noch vorhanden?



## Carambol1988 (22. April 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe meine Rechnung verloren, aber auf den Arbeitsspeicher steht, dass der im Juli 2011 Hergestellt wurde.
Kann ich den trotzdem noch irgendwie einschicken? Denn das Herstellungsdatum beweißt ja, dass der Ram noch keine 2 Jahre alt ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2012)

ja, die garantie besteht weiterhin. dein händler wäre sogar verpflichtet, dir eine kopie des vertrages neu zu schicken. über garantiefälle etc. gabs hier mal einen artikel, ich suche ihn mal schnell 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 22.04.2012 um 18:44 ----------

klick dich mal durch die bildergalerie zu fall nr. 6, da stehts


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (23. April 2012)

Genau, bei uns hast du auch ohne die Rechnung Anspruch auf die Garantie.


----------



## Carambol1988 (23. April 2012)

Und wie mach ich das jetzt? Geh ich einfach zu meinen Händler und sage "vor 8 Monaten hab ich dieses RAM gelkauft, schicken sie ihn zum Hersteller?"


----------



## dmxforever (23. April 2012)

Über den Händler wird das nicht mehr laufen. Da wird's wohl das Beste sein sich direkt an den Hersteller zu wenden.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (23. April 2012)

Bitte wie im folgenden Thread beschrieben vorgehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...hinweise-zur-rma-bei-g-skill.html#post2496071


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2012)

Er könnte auch seinen Händler fragen ob er eine Kopie von der Rechnung bekommen könnte.


----------



## Carambol1988 (23. April 2012)

Muss ich die E-Mail und das Formular auf Englisch schreiben?


----------



## Stryke7 (23. April 2012)

nein, insofern du über die deutsche homepage mit denen kontakt aufnimmst, können die bestimmt auch deutsch


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (23. April 2012)

Carambol1988 schrieb:


> Muss ich die E-Mail und das Formular auf Englisch schreiben?


 
Englsih ist besser, jedoch muss man jetzt keinen Roman verfassen.

Ein kurzes Anschreiben bezüglich deines Anliegens reicht.


----------



## Carambol1988 (23. April 2012)

Mh ^^ okay, ich werds versuchen!
Mein Englisch ist leicht eingerostet  

Ich hoffe, man wird mich verstehen und mir bald eine E-Mail zurückschreiben.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. April 2012)

für gewöhnlich haben die hersteller einen ganz guten support  viel glück


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (24. April 2012)

Du wirst eine Antwort per Mail erhalten samt RMA-Nummer. Damit kannst du dann weiter agieren.


----------

